# maybe you can help me



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

some of my friends this weekend decided to get drunk while hunting.
the guys land they were was gone and it was jsut his wife there and the wife called my 3 friends in becuz they were "disturbing" her.
the sheirffs came and when they got there, everyone one of the boys ran to avoid the minor but they all got cot

al 3 of them were charged with a minor and fleeing a cop

how much troubel r they in?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If im not mistaken, isnt fleeing a felony? or is this different that resisting arrest?...

if its as bad as im thinking, they can all say Bye-Bye to ever owning/using/touching a gun ever agian. I never could understand why people drink alchohol...it tastes bad, it makes you stupid, and gets you in trouble...how is that a good time :soapbox:

Anyway, i hope they just let tem off with a mis-demenor, cuz if not then those last few beers cost them more that ill bet they are wiling to pay :eyeroll:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

how much of a fine are htey looking at?
i no they lsoe there lisensesand they already got there guns tooken away


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty stupid to get drunk and play with guns... what a bunch of idiots. :eyeroll:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

they never played wiht guns


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

that is wrong to have drinking while go hunting that is not sportman and number two drinking will caused more problem three u miss alot enjoy and fun. That is why I against drinking and have people around.. it is not worth things to help them out it is stupid


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

That has got to be the dumbest thing I've heard in a long time!!! You call these idiots friends??? ...and you're worried how much trouble they are going to be in?? Who cares!! I hope they get the book thrown at them!! :withstupid:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Considering the source is anyone really surprised??? :roll:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

fleeing on foot is a B Misdemeanor, same with the MIC...depending on their previous encounters with the law, I'd say fine around $500....suspended jail time, community service or probation....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Why in the he** would anyone be screwing around (that's not hunting) with guns when they were drunk. Dumbest thing I have ever heard of and you can be ABSOLUTELY SURE that people will not be allowed to hunt that land anymore. We all suffer because of a few idiots.

I think most everyone had a drink or two before they were 21, but I sure as he** wasn't going to have any guns around. I know the dumb things I have done in the past while drinking and I am scared to think of what could happen when guns are thrown into the mix ! :******: :******:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

How much trouble are they in??? I think you should have asked, how much trouble they could have created! Drunk minors with loaded guns....makes a lot of sense :eyeroll:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

they didnt have bullets in guns and never picked them up when they were drunk!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well that makes it all right then!!!! :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm sure the land they hunt on has now been closed to any access. Make sure to thank them for me browningboy! :withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This is actually the SECOND stupidest thing I've heard in a while. A guy posted on another forum how his mother shot him with a .22 as he was trying to play a joke on her, he was pretending to be a burglar.
http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... 945&page=1


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

tell us the parts you left out, such as: how did you know the land owners, how old are you, where abouts were you, where was anybody older at, were you local to the area?? etc


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

and no the land isnt closed it jsut says now please ask permission and no voer nite camping :beer:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

* Hey Scott *tell us the parts you left out, such as: how did you know the land owners, how old are you, where abouts were you, where was anybody older at, were you local to the area, what time of day was it?? etc Fill us in what have you left out?


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

ok
i wasnt there so i dont no much
but yes they did no the owners of the land
and why are u callin me scott


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

*NODAK OUTDOORS* _is_ a place to find new friends, your in luck BrowningBoy


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

uhh i think i have plenty of friends and besides no one likes me on this thign anyways :withstupid:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

For the love of God, I sure hope you are young enough that you are still taking spelling/grammar classes. :roll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Something smells here :eyeroll:


----------

